# euro mount. Did I mess this up?



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

i would macecrate it if i was you save your money and forget the turkey fryer all you need is a good fish tank heater and a bucket you then can use the heater to degrease. it might take alittle longer now its dried but should still work. and you will end up with a much better end product. send me a pm and we can chat. also check out taxidermy.net for more info


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

thats how i do it


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Let the skull soak in plain water a day or so to soften up the tissue before you "cook" it. You don't need sal soda but it helps. Also, I believe that adding some Dawn to the water when simmering helps with degreasing. I also like to change the water when it gets nasty and greasy, otherwise you are just cooking the grease into the skull. If you are using a turkey cooker, it won't take long to reheat a fresh batch of water. With a turkey cooker, you may have trouble getting the heat low enough to only simmer.


----------



## wassaw (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the liquid Dawn soap also.

i like that "fish tank" heater idea, will have to try that. i usually just use the turkey burner a metal 5 gal bucket and a pipe. the pipe holds the antlers up off the bucket and at the water level.


----------



## Antler (Sep 9, 2003)

Grease is your biggest enemy. If you start to simmer it with the brains in it just fills the pot with grease and it will soak into the skull. If you don't degrease the skull completely it will gradually turn yellow. I drill a 1/2"-5/8" hole in the underside of the skull (which I later insert a toggle bolt to secure it to the plaque) and pressure wash the skull removeing as much meat as possible and blasting the brains out BEFORE simmering. Do not aggressively boil it. After all the skull is clean I soak it in dawn and using a nair niozzle on my air compressor and submerge the nozzle to agitate/bubble the detergent so it gets in every crevice. I then dry the skull and use 40 volume peroxide/basic swhit mixture and paint in on the skull. Wrap the skull with plastic wrap and put near a heat source (wood stove/heat lamp) overnight repeat if necessary but once or twice is all you need.


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

when we do it all we do is stick it in a bucket with water in it flush it out every now and then or hang it off the dock in a pond


----------

